# Products that are worth every penny...



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys, 

What products/tools do you feel are 100% worth the price you paid for them? 

What would buy over and over? 

For me: 

1. AF crystal glass cleaner - I love it teamed with a TRC waffle towel 

2. Grit guard washboard - Awesome bit of kit for 2BM 

3. Detail factory brushes - Lovely and soft and durable!

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kranzle K7 and flex rotary - when i invest in a new one as i had one years ago


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Bar Keeper's Friend and the Magic Sponge - both cheap as chips and seriously cost-effective.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Angel Wax H2Go and BH Double Speed Wax


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Odk cabin
Done dusted si edition 
Zaino z7
Blackfire kit
Wolfgang wax
Pinnacle sovereign 
Pyramid car care alloy armour
R222 wax
Prima amigo
Dooka wash and wheel pad


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

1. Griot's Garage Boars' Hair Wash Brush and Wheel Brush

2. Rupes LHR75E Mini Bigfoot polisher

3. Scangrip Sunmatch Hand Held LED light

Alan W


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD

ODK cabin

Collinite 845


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Wheel Woolies

Car Pro Perl (due to its multiple uses)

15m hose extension for my Nilfisk

Pretty much everything else I am still juggling around with and trying different things.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Actually ill also add in my wheel woollies awesome bit of kit 

As well as my Nilfsik QC setup from DH


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

1) Wheel Woolies...they are so efficient at cleaning the wheels that Mrs.Griffy has taken to asking if I want her to clean them without ANY prompting from me first :doublesho

2) P&S Beadmaker...I use it after drying the car and the shine it gives is absolutely outstanding...best bang for your buck ever :argie::thumb:

3) Chemical Guy’s Eco Wash...for those times when the car has only a thin layer of dust on it that you can’t ignor, but you can’t be ar*ed to get out the pressure washer along with all the associated gear :detailer:


The more I think about it the more I might add to the above :wave:

Andy


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

Tough one this...

1. Kranzle
2. 303 Protectant
3. Autobrite foam lance


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

George wet/vac
Flex 3401 da
Cp8210 rotary


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Wheel woolies
Zaino Z5
303 aerospace protectant 
Labocosmetica beneficia 
Kranzle pressure washer (not that I want to buy another)
Kwazar hand sprayers

Well they are to me.......


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Autofoam, applied via pump sprayer 
Autosmart G101 
Power Maxed Tar Off
Microfibre Madness Incredimitt
Auto Finesse Revive


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Carpro iron x 
AS G101
BH Auto Foam
Suttner PW Lance
Carpro C Quartz
EZ Brushes


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

There are lots.. I even manage to justify spending £45 for 200ml of Cosmic Spritz - anyone who has used it will agree why.

That said, the BEST value for money ones are;

Wheel Woolies (will likely last forever)
Power Maxed TFR 
Sonax BSD
£39 eBay Pet Dryer and £10 Henry Hoover hose extension
Car Pro Perl due to it's multiple uses and ability to dilute
Car Chem Super Suds shampoo - as economical and effective as shampoo gets
BH Surfex HD again due to multiple uses and ability to dilute


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sonax bsd
wax planet apc shampoo and waxes all excellent 
Detailed online shampoo waxes apc foam leather cleaner 
Car pro perl
G101
Biobrisk
Soft 99 waxes
Turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax 
Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

G101
BH Auto Foam
Autosmart Duet
AG UHD Wax
PA High gloss
Espuma RD50 Tyre dressing
Vic Wax Qd (sadly no longer available)


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

BH auto foam
BH surfex
Koch Green Star
TW Dry & Shine
Angelwax revelation
Wheel woolies
AS Red 7


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kranzle

DI Vessel

G101


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Air Dryer/blower


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Kranzle PW's.

Flex cordless dryer.

Rupes tools.

KC FSE QD. 

Scangrip lighting kit.

KC Ps. (Plas&Rub)

KC Vb. Pre-cleaner.

KC Nms shampoo.

Swisvax M. Hand polishing.

Gtech C-5.

Eagle edgeless MF's.

Gtech MF4 drying towel. (Pat dry)

Favourite products to date waiting to be bettered (personally) :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

3.2 hp dog drier
Beadmaker
King of gloss
Ag wax
Nilfisk pressure washer and extended hose
Chem guys ez glaze
Autoglanz bubbliscious shampoo
Maxed tfr
Nilglass window cleaner


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Some have already been mentioned but are so good I have to repeat them.

Bilt-Hamber Surfex HD, a multitude of uses and 5 litres will last for years if you use it efficiently.

Bilt-Hamber Autowash, sixty washes for less than ten pounds and a really good shampoo.

Bilt-Hamber Auto clay, so easy to use and water for lube, amazing value for money !

Autoglym SRP, still a really good product, gives a good finish and offers great value.

GTechniq G5, a bottle lasts for ages and it is a really good product that gives amazing water repellency for about 3 months.

Autosmart Tardis, I think I paid fifteen pounds for five litres and it works really well and lasts for ages.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Microfiber Madness towels.
2. Scholl Concepts Pads
3. Bilt-Hamber Clay. 
4. Optimum No-Rinse & Opti-Clean. 
5. P21S/R222 Total Auto Wash.

These are products that after much testing, there is simply no equivalent to in terms of quality. I'd be truly screwed without them. I don't care what they cost; they make detailing possible for me... That's a true measure of a great product. The ones without viable alternative...

I lost the 6th item on that list this past year... Optimum Polish II. It was a huge blow to my correction scheme. It had a massively negative impact on how I work. I've lost other favorite products before (Like BMD Miura), but nothing as critical as this. 

Lists like this are dangerous... Relying on anything that much to enjoy what you do. If you detail long enough, this is inevitable. To everyone in this thread; enjoy, purchase, and don't take for granted what you like to use. It might not last forever...  

- Steampunk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Any product or tool that works or achieves better results then what it was designed for.SJ.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

In2detailing 470gsm clothes
Blackfire paint sealant
In2detailing forced rotation DA


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Pure Definition Quick Detailer / Clay Lube

Similar to that stuff Chevvy Chase used on the sledge in National Lampoons Christmas Vacation!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

No one has mentioned Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo?

Or Sonax BSD (mixed or not)?

+1 for Barkeepers Friend.

Andy.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Steampunk said:


> 1. Microfiber Madness towels.
> 2. Scholl Concepts Pads
> 3. Bilt-Hamber Clay.
> 4. Optimum No-Rinse & Opti-Clean.
> ...


Do I take it the new range of 'spray' compounds from Optmum are inferior ? Quick scan seems to indicate they are still Non Diminishing.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

ONR, I don't use it as much as I should as it has loads of uses - but we'll worth the price and belongs in anyone's arsenal. 

Good quality microfibres are worth their price as well, I use the rag company but plenty of other good brands about.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

AndyN01 said:


> No one has mentioned Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo?
> 
> Or Sonax BSD (mixed or not)?
> 
> ...


I mentioned both


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> I mentioned both


What ya sayin .... people don't read the thread before posting? ..... :lol:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

BarryAllen said:


> Do I take it the new range of 'spray' compounds from Optmum are inferior ? Quick scan seems to indicate they are still Non Diminishing.


Only Hyper Polish and GPS are non-diminishing. Hyper Compound and Intensive Polish are diminishing...

Your inference is correct. To put it in mildly, they are heavily compromised based upon my testing, and they are not a replacement for their paste polish lineup. 

- Steampunk


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Autosmart TARDIS

Autosmart G101

Autoglym UHD WAX

Autoglym SRP

All worthy of a place in my arsenal


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

All of the above

BUT

sealey colour match light. Excellent bit of kit.

Shinemate ep803. Perfect for the 1 and 2 inch bits.

Carbon collective platinum wheels

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## M444KNG (Mar 21, 2014)

Bilt Hambers korrosol, the best fall out removers I’ve used


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> I mentioned both


Oops 

Soz :wave: 

Must be something to do with the current circumstances. 

Andy.


----------

